# Seite verschiebt sich beim button klick?



## u-m3n (20. Februar 2004)

So... ich habe folgendes Problem, immer wenn ich meine seite aufrufe verschiebt sich einiges vom Rand weg!

Ach am besten macht ihr euch ein Bild davon, falls es bei euch auch so ist ^^

Bei meinem Kumpel ist es und bei mir auch... nur beim anderen Kumpel... ist alles normal ^^

Problem 

So ihr müsst noch oben auf den ersten Button auf der Linken seite Klicken.

Also... für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar...

Ich hab übrigens.. die margin-dinger alle auf 0 gesetzt... und die Tabellen soweit alle so das sie auf 100% sind außer ich wollte es net  

Also hilfe bitte 

Danke im Vorraus für die mühe


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

also bei mir passt da alles (IE und Netscape)...
was is bei dir leicht verschoben?


----------



## u-m3n (20. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich oben links auf den Button klicke verschiebt die komplette seit ein wenig nach links und lässt den rand Frei...

IE Ver. 6.2.XXXXXXX


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Februar 2004)

Nö, zeigt bei mir auch alles astrein an ;-)


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von u-m3n _
> *Wenn ich oben links auf den Button klicke verschiebt die komplette seit ein wenig nach links und lässt den rand Frei...
> 
> IE Ver. 6.2.XXXXXXX *



Bei mir passt alles (IE 6.0 bzw. Netscape 7.1) auch 1024 * 768


----------



## uupS (20. Februar 2004)

IE 5.5 - die Seite bleibt ruhig


----------



## rootssw (20. Februar 2004)

Auch Opera (7.03) klappt super!


----------



## u-m3n (21. Februar 2004)

ich poste mal nen bild 


So das rechts... so sieht das bei mir aus...

Dieser Rand soll da aber net sein... bei mir und nem kumpel liegt das.. idee?


----------



## rootssw (21. Februar 2004)

Das Problem hab' ich mit dem IE auch (jetzt erst gesehen, was du meinst  )
Ich meine, das liegt daran, dass beim IE width=100% nie wirklich 100% sind.
Damit hab' ich mich auch schon mal rum geärgert, weiss jetzt aber leider nicht mehr, wie ich's gelöst hab'!


----------



## rootssw (21. Februar 2004)

Jetzt aber!
Setzt in den ersten Table-Tag folgendes ein:

style="margin:0px;"

Bei mir (auch IE) funktioniert das einwandfrei - kein Rand!


----------



## u-m3n (22. Februar 2004)

komisch.. klappt bei mir immernoch net...

Ich hab mal die Seite angehängt...

kann ja sein das ich im Code nen blöden fehler gemacht habe 

wäre nett wenn einer von euch Cracks da mal reinschaun kann


----------



## christhebaer (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe mir mal den Quellcode angeschaut.
Kann aber auf den ersten Blick auch nichts finden,
warum dieses Problem auftaucht.

Aber ich kann dir vielleicht mal einen Tipp geben:
Höhen-Angaben bei Tabellen sind nicht so gut.
verwende lieber eine Grafik (1x1 Pixel transparent).
Dann würde ich auch die Tabellen-Breiten in Prozent
angeben, und dort auch mit der Grafik arbeiten.

Dann würdest du für die Navigation und der rechten
Seite jeweils 1% angeben, und der Mitte logischerweise
98%. Dann lädst du in der Navigation die Grafik und 
gibts die gewünschte Breite an.

So arbeite ich eigentlich immer. Und mir ist dein Problem
bisher noch nie passiert. Wer weiß, vielleicht klappts ja auch
bei dir?

Mit nettem gruß
christhebaer


----------



## u-m3n (22. Februar 2004)

Ich werde das mit den Höhenangaben mal morgen früh bei einem Saft und einem Sandwitch probieren...

Wäre trotzdem noch für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar


----------



## rootssw (23. Februar 2004)

UPS! - Erst NACH dem Klick! :-( 
Naja, hab' trotzdem die Lösung:

setz im Body-Tag auch mal style="margin:0px;" ein.

Zum Test: Hier 

Bei mir klappts im IE wunderbar - auch nach dem Klick!


----------



## Pardon_Me (23. Februar 2004)

Hmm...komisch...also ich hab das Problem nur bei IE 5.5 (auf 800*600)...
Nicht jedoch bei IE 6.0 bzw. Netscape 7.1auf 1024*768...

Jaja, die Browser...


----------



## u-m3n (23. Februar 2004)

Ich danke euch, der Tipp von dir *rootssw*  funktioniert...

Also vielen dank für jeden der seine Zeit geopfert hat um mir zu helfen 


Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke 

Schönen Tag noch


----------

